
Taiwan to talk with Google over exposed missile position - Ultramanoid
http://focustaiwan.tw/news/aipl/201902150022.aspx
======
nyxxie
“Negotiations”? Doesn’t Google frequently blur out military installations on
request? I’m as keen to bash big tech companies as much as the next HN
commenter, but this reaction sounds overblown.

~~~
Ultramanoid
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19237056](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19237056)

